# Researchers develop new wireless technology for faster, more efficient networks



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Researchers develop new wireless technology for faster, more efficient networks.



> *"Wireless communication is a one-way street. Over." Radio traffic can flow in only one direction at a time on a specific frequency, hence the frequent use of "over" by pilots and air traffic controllers, walkie-talkie users and emergency personnel as they take turns speaking. But now, Stanford researchers have developed the first wireless radios that can send and receive signals at the same time.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Now that would be good in my house. I have 3 computers wired to my network and 4 connected wirelessly.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That's just taking noise cancelling headphones to a different level - but still one wonders why no-one else thought about it.

Good on 'em!!


----------

